# Joining a gym with max 36kg dumbbells.. What can I replace these exercises with?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm thinking of joining puregym in Northampton, everything is perfect except the max dumbbell weight is 36kg.

This means for my absolutely favourite exercise: dumbbell shoulder press, I'm absolutely screwed.. What is a good exercise to replace this with? I'd rather do dumbell exercises as my left arm has the tendency to take over.

Also a bit stuck around bent over rows (single arm) and shrugs..

Is the best option just sort out my form and do the barbell equivalents?!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Thin women. Pick them up like bowling bows, thumb and finger in the....yeah.....

In all seriousness, can't you ask them to get some more? Even my gym goes up to 40. Only alternative I can think of would be barbells, or join plates together with a chain? Can't imagine that would be comfortable to lift though.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Is market Harborough in travelling distance for you mate? Fitzone there has bels up to 70kg


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

36kg for shoulder, do higher rep sets like 15 reps, how much did you used to dumbbell shoulder press before in kg?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

and plate loading shoulder press?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> and plate loading shoulder press?


Didn't think about that! Haven't had a proper tour yet as it doesn't open till tomorrow but yea that will sort it..

I currently push 38kg * 10, 42kg * 10, 42kg * 8.. it was my ambition to push 50kg for 10 at some point but I can just find a new goal


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I was thinkin of joinin that gym too until I found out how light the weights are. Might still join cos its convenient as I work near there Friday and Saturday nights

Better bodies is a god gym think that's in kingsthorpe

But to answer your question slow the movements down and focus on contracting the muscle fully on each rep to failure.

Time under tension


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea my friend's been begging me to join better bodies but I'm happy at DW, it's only the cost that's luring to PureGym! (£15 a month is just ridiculous). I'll try all the suggestions so far for a month or so and if I feel its working I'll probably switch!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

your probably better paying a bit more and joining a gym that suits your needs


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

L11 said:


> Yea my friend's been begging me to join better bodies but I'm happy at DW, it's only the cost that's luring to PureGym! (£15 a month is just ridiculous). I'll try all the suggestions so far for a month or so and if I feel its working I'll probably switch!


How much is the DW gym and do you really need to save the extra money?


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Replace the gym not the exercises :stupid:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

You could try pre-exhausting with set of dumbell lateral or front raises to failure with a weight that lets you hit like 10-12 reps, then immediately pick up the 36 kg dumbells and then see how many dumbell shoulder presses you can do! Try it and let me know!?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm in the same situation a I use a puregym. I put a coment in the suggestions box saying can we get some 40+kg dumbbells in. They replied saying"

Hi - thank you for your request for heavier dumbbells.

*

Unfortunately due to the insurance restrictions we have in order for us to open 24 hours a day there are certain pieces of equipment we are not permitted (boxing bags, heavier dumbbells and so on)

*

Should this change in the future then we will definitely add additional units and in the meantime, please speak to one of the PTs about how you can train to a maximum level with the equipment we do have as I am sure they will have an alternative exercise for you.

*

Kind regards

So there you go lol.

But i pay £10.99 p/m so I'm not complaining (just yet)


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

My old gym that I just left in London only had 40kg dumb bells. On chest day and shoulders, I took in some duct tape and taped a 5kg plate either side of the DB to make my own 50's - Got some strange looks, but then nobody said anything and just laughed at me


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Steuk said:


> I'm in the same situation a I use a puregym. I put a coment in the suggestions box saying can we get some 40+kg dumbbells in. They replied saying"
> 
> Hi - thank you for your request for heavier dumbbells.
> 
> ...


I told my pure gym to get more 20/25kg plates, another couple of oly bars and a bench press station, rather than using a squat rack. They replied saying they're looking at it and will decide on the next equipment review. I can't see why they would have a problem getting heavier dumbbells, which are generally considered safer than using a bar, then getting more bars and plates.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I no what you mean mate. Can't have 40kg bells cos of helth and saftey and insurance but it's ok to load the bar with 400kg worth of plates?!? Lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Steuk said:


> I no what you mean mate. Can't have 40kg bells cos of helth and saftey and insurance but it's ok to load the bar with 400kg worth of plates?!? Lol


Fvcking madness mate.


----------

